# Row Your Own Raft on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Do they still charge upwards of $2000 if you use your own gear? I would think a more reasonable charge would be $400 pp with this method, considering i can do my own trip out of Portland (including gas, shuttle, food and alcohol) for about $300. I'm guessing there is no way they are willing to discount it that much when they can take a passenger down for $2k


----------



## Incredible Sparrow (Feb 25, 2013)

You mean the suggestion box? haha..love your style; however. 300 on everything tells me that your not drinking nearly enough
I think the cheapest row yur own price i have ever seen was around 800.00.
not as cheap as a private by any means. There is also the pre permit season option for those who want to sack up on Marsh with a potentially loaded boat, depending on what your willing to spend on airplanes...another 300.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm calling BS...

From Portland to the put in, at 25 miles/gallon (doubt anyone is getting that kind of mileage with a boat and full gear) is going to cost you at LEAST $190 at current gas prices. Factoring in the HJ you'll have to provide to get a shuttle/gas deposit under $100 bucks and your invasive species sticker and you're already at $300. 

So, how many bags of Ramen noodles do you bring and how long of you been making moonshine?


----------



## Incredible Sparrow (Feb 25, 2013)

*to go commercial or not? that is the question*

So I was thinking about the reply to my post regarding the incredible cost of a commercial trip vs a private trip. An average $1000.00 spring trip pays for...logistics, shuttle, awesome menu, and dazzling company( I'm talking about the guides of course). All you really have to do is show up. Some outfitters even provide cocktails, beer and wine every night. When you get to camp, all you have to do is kick back and enjoy a cold drink while the crew makes your dinner. And shockingly, most MF outfitters will even set up your tent... call me crazy, but seems like a pretty good deal for perhaps the most epic, week long wilderness river trip in the lower 48.

Talk to a MF guide about which outfitter pours the best all inclusive cocktails.
Middle Fork of the Salmon River Guiding Professionals or face book Middle Fork of the Salmon River Guiding Professionals


----------

